# Puppy has Diarrhea /loose stool for 1.5 months now.



## Martha9 (Aug 26, 2013)

My Italian greyhound puppy has had either diarrhea or loose stool since the first day I got her. She is 16 weeks old now, and seems very healthy otherwise. The breeder had her on eukanuba puppy, which has chicken by products, corn etc. so I switched her to Blue Buffalo grain free with no change in her stool. I am now giving her Orijen grain free puppy and still no change. She has had her stool sent to the lab...all negative. She went through a dose of Metronidazole, probiotics, rice and chicken, pumpkin, Imodium, and been wormed twice because the vet said it still could be worms even though the test came back negative. I am out of ideas and am going to change vets, but thinking the kind of food could be the problem Orijen is such a good food but could something else be better to firm up her stool?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm assuming she has been checked for parasites and giardia? Also, over feeding a dog will cause loose stool so make sure you are NOT going off the guide on the bag as those are always too much


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Java had loose stools almost all his life. Changing foods had no effect. I lost track of how many stool samples I brought in over the years, they always were negative.


----------



## Martha9 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes she was tested for parasites and giardia and both were negative.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know quite a few people who have had trouble with blue buffalo. There are a lot of iggy owners who feed taste of the wild to their "sensitive" pups. You might want to feed just a plain, simple diet like boiled chicken breast (make sure it's low in sodium). Maybe a little rice for a few days with nothing added in, just to give her system a chance to "relax" after all the medications. I would feed just the boiled chicken 'til she has had at least a couple of days of "firm" poos. Then add in a spoonful of rice (or soften kibble), hope for firm poos to continue, then add more of rice (if using kibble, I would just swap out a little chicken each time). Personally, if the plain diet of nothing but boil chicken doesn't work, I would try Feeding a premade raw diet or just a straight raw diet to see if that would help. Have you had any blood test done?


----------



## Martha9 (Aug 26, 2013)

No I have nothad any bood work done. What can that show as far as loose stool is concerned?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure if it could show something or not but if something is "wacky" in the body generally it will show up in blood work as something being off. But I would wait on that until I saw how the plain diet, given at least a week to show improvement.


----------

